# Envio de datos de 8 bits por puerto serie desde matlab a pic18f87x



## victor alfonso hernandez (Mar 6, 2013)

diseñe una interfaz en guide de matlab  para controlar motores con pwm usando el pic16f877a.
les agrego el blog en donde lo publique. se aceptan criticas y sugerencias.
lo publico con el fin de darles una idea de como lograr una comunicacion exitosa entre matlab y los pics. 

http://ingmecatronica-vhf.blogspot.mx/2013/02/interfaz-para-controlar-motores-de-cd.html
saludos!


----------

